# Sciallo corner



## Leda (15 Luglio 2012)

In mezzo a tante rogne, corna e problemi vari cerchiamo di non perdere di vista che ci sono attività liete e che ci ingagliardiscono il cuor! E non sto parlando di sesso, cuccaggio e seduzioni a delinquere varie ed assortite.

Il tutto è partito dalla voglia di andare a ballare.

Olè! Qui siamo IT!

@ Flavia, Simy e MM

Danze popolari?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (15 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> In mezzo a tante rogne, corna e problemi vari cerchiamo di non perdere di vista che ci sono attività liete e che ci ingagliardiscono il cuor! E non sto parlando di sesso, cuccaggio e seduzioni a delinquere varie ed assortite.
> 
> Il tutto è partito dalla voglia di andare a ballare.
> 
> ...



Tanti anni fa sono andato ad un concerto dei Celtag, e ad un certo punto ci siamo messi tutti a "ballare", nel senso che abbiamo tentato di dare sfogo alla frenesia festosa che nasceva dall'atmosfera di quella musica. Credo di aver fatto una figura barbina, ma mi sono divertito :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (15 Luglio 2012)

brava Leda ci voleva un post così!
Monsieur anche io quando ballo ho la grazia di un elefante
ma chi se ne importa!


----------



## Simy (15 Luglio 2012)

ok...vi insegno io a ballare!  vi piace la salsa cubana? :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (15 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok...vi insegno io a ballare!  vi piace la salsa cubana? :mrgreen:


mai ballata non so nemmeno cosa sia
un tango greco invece può andare?:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (15 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> mai ballata non so nemmeno cosa sia
> un tango greco invece può andare?:mrgreen:


questa........... :mrgreen:

 [video=youtube;fkiWf7FCYZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkiWf7FCYZM[/video]



ora porto a spasso Yuma...a tra poco!


----------



## Flavia (15 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questa........... :mrgreen:
> 
> [video=youtube;fkiWf7FCYZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkiWf7FCYZM[/video]
> 
> ...


che bravi
buona passeggiata


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (15 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> brava Leda ci voleva un post così!
> Monsieur anche io quando ballo ho la grazia di un elefante
> ma chi se ne importa!


Ma no, io sono anche abbastanza aggraziato, solo un po'...... casual......:mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (15 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma no, io sono anche abbastanza aggraziato, solo un po'...... casual......:mrgreen:


Gerard non dubitavo!
comunque è solo una questione di stile e anche casual lo è!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (15 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Gerard non dubitavo!
> comunque è solo una questione di stile e anche casual lo è!


Sento il ritmo, e la musica mi scatena sempre il desiderio di muovermi, solo che non mi sono mai messo a seguire delle regole, se non quando ho imparato quel po' di liscio. Per il resto mi trovo obbligato per decenza a starmene fermino :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (15 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Sento il ritmo, e la musica mi scatena sempre il desiderio di muovermi, solo che non mi sono mai messo a seguire delle regole, se non quando ho imparato quel po' di liscio. Per il resto mi trovo obbligato per decenza a starmene fermino :mrgreen:


l'unico modo per imparare a ballare, è ballare!
nemmeno io sono brava, anzi essendo a pensarci secoli che non vado più a ballare, credo di aver dimenticato anche quei due passi che avevo imparato
se ballare ti rende felice, perchè senti la musica in te, perchè stare fermo e privarti di una gioia?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (15 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> l'unico modo per imparare a ballare, è ballare!
> nemmeno io sono brava, anzi essendo a pensarci secoli che non vado più a ballare, credo di aver dimenticato anche quei due passi che avevo imparato
> se ballare ti rende felice, perchè senti la musica in te, perchè stare fermo e privarti di una gioia?


cacchio, stai rischiando di sconfinare in terreno minato, cambiamo argomento.
Giornata stupenda oggi.......


----------



## Flavia (15 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> cacchio, stai rischiando di sconfinare in terreno minato, cambiamo argomento.
> Giornata stupenda oggi.......



terreno minato il ballo in se, o il fatto di privarti di una gioia?
no oggi giornata pessima:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (15 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> terreno minato il ballo in se, o il fatto di privarti di una gioia?
> no oggi giornata pessima:mrgreen:


Ecco..... diciamo appunto che rischieremmo di andare OT........


----------



## geko (15 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Olè! Qui siamo IT!



La solita permalosa! 


È qui che bisogna iscriversi per il corso accellerato di quadriglia?


----------



## Flavia (15 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ecco..... diciamo appunto che rischieremmo di andare OT........



gli OT in genere sono la regola, non l'eccezione
comunque non ti preoccupare, ho capito


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (15 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> La solita permalosa!
> 
> 
> È qui che bisogna iscriversi per il corso accellerato di quadriglia?


La quadriglia è un pesce con quattro pinne
come la triglia che ne ha tre
la biglia che ne ha due
e la maniglia che ne ha una


----------



## Flavia (15 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> La solita permalosa!
> 
> 
> È qui che bisogna iscriversi per il corso accellerato di quadriglia?


si è il post giusto
necessario munirsi per il corso di scarpe anti-infortunistiche
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Allora!! Siete pronti....si va????


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Allora!! Siete pronti....si va????


Pronto!


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Pronto!


e gli altri?? dove sono?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e gli altri?? dove sono?? :mrgreen:


Presente!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e gli altri?? dove sono?? :mrgreen:


Portate a ballare il vecchietto? 



Questa la pago con gli interessi.. Hihihi


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Portate a ballare il vecchietto?
> 
> 
> 
> Questa la pago con gli interessi.. Hihihi




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

MM, Leda.... dove ci vediamo???



............... e mo so' dolori.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (16 Luglio 2012)

Si avrei decisamente voglia di andare a ballare...
l'ultima volta è stata a marzo...

Con il ballo scarico un po' di stress...

​


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si avrei decisamente voglia di andare a ballare...
> l'ultima volta è stata a marzo...
> 
> Con il ballo scarico un po' di stress...
> ...


andiamo! più siamo e più ci divertiamo


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (16 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Portate a ballare il vecchietto?
> 
> 
> 
> Questa la pago con gli interessi.. Hihihi


........ no, non te lo chiedo.........


----------



## geko (16 Luglio 2012)

Forse (molto forse, diciamo dopo diversi bicchieri di roba bella forte) impegnandomi moltissimo riuscirei a ballare come lui... :rotfl:


[video=youtube;hFGz-t5R0BE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFGz-t5R0BE[/video]


Portate anche me? :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Forse (molto forse, diciamo dopo diversi bicchieri di roba bella forte) impegnandomi moltissimo riuscirei a ballare come lui... :rotfl:
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;hFGz-t5R0BE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFGz-t5R0BE[/video]
> ...


Ma certo che portiamo anche te!

....e poi...scommetti che ti faccio ballare?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (16 Luglio 2012)

Cacchio, davvero ci si dovrebbe trovare e mollare le redini.
Ma io sono timido. Se nel gruppo oltre a Simy ci sono altri bravi, io vado in sbattimento e faccio tappezzeria, vi avviso


----------



## Hirohito (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma certo che portiamo anche te!
> 
> ....e poi...scommetti che ti faccio ballare?


L'ultima volta che ho ballato è stato l'inizio della fine di una storia importante. 
Mi son sentito così idiota che mi è scaduto tutto.
A me porta sfiga. Nun ze pò ffà, faccio passo. 
Divertitevi, voi che entrate
Pure per me


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Cacchio, davvero ci si dovrebbe trovare e mollare le redini.
> Ma io sono timido. Se nel gruppo oltre a Simy ci sono altri bravi, io vado in sbattimento e faccio tappezzeria, vi avviso


Ma dai ma che ti importa! e poi andiamo a divertirci mica a fare una gara!


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> L'ultima volta che ho ballato è stato l'inizio della fine di una storia importante.
> Mi son sentito così idiota che mi è scaduto tutto.
> A me porta sfiga. Nun ze pò ffà, faccio passo.
> Divertitevi, voi che entrate
> Pure per me


evviva l'ottimismo! :rotfl:

ciao  Hiro!:rotfl:


----------



## Hirohito (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> evviva l'ottimismo! :rotfl:
> 
> ciao  Hiro!:rotfl:


Ciao Simy !!!

Mannoooo, non è pessimismo, è solo conoscere se stesso. 
E Mo' che ci penso, anche un'altra volta il ballo fu l'inizio di problemi.... Marònn, mi ricordo ancora la maestra Nunzia che si dimenava. Una cazzata gigantesca quel ballo, ma aveva un gran culo e mi fece ricordare che esistevano altre donne in giro.
Mi sentii ancora una volta un idiota.

Nono, lassa perde, che mi devo far curare....

:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Leda (16 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Forse (molto forse, diciamo dopo diversi bicchieri di roba bella forte) impegnandomi moltissimo riuscirei a ballare come lui... :rotfl:
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;hFGz-t5R0BE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFGz-t5R0BE[/video]
> ...


Dio santissimo, sei veramente imbarazzante! :rotfl:


----------



## Leda (16 Luglio 2012)

Dai, Hiro, vieni a fare tappezzeria con MM! :carneval:


----------



## Hirohito (16 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Dai, Hiro, vieni a fare tappezzeria con MM! :carneval:


Io e MM facciamo una gran bella tappezzeria !!!!!

Solo che è tutto fumo e niente arrosto..... abbiamo i tempi ristretti e limitati. 

Sai, la prostata..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (16 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Io e MM facciamo una gran bella tappezzeria !!!!!
> 
> Solo che è tutto fumo e niente arrosto..... abbiamo i tempi ristretti e limitati.
> 
> Sai, la prostata..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Che immagine triste e avvilente! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

I cavalieri col catetere... ragazze, siamo messe male! :rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (16 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Io e MM facciamo una gran bella tappezzeria !!!!!
> 
> Solo che è tutto fumo e niente arrosto..... abbiamo i tempi ristretti e limitati.
> 
> Sai, la prostata..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ma.... non avevi il catetere pure tu.......?! Finiti i sacchetti di scorta?


----------



## Hirohito (16 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma.... non avevi il catetere pure tu.......?! Finiti i sacchetti di scorta?


Da un pezzo, e poi vado di pannolone, la sera.

E' più pratico e poi mi protegge anche la parte lombare e il nervo sciatico. Uso la misura XXXXXXXXXLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Leda (16 Luglio 2012)

Qui si sta precipitando nel degrado con il turbo inserito :blank:


----------



## Hirohito (16 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Qui si sta precipitando nel degrado con il turbo inserito :blank:


Ma da quando la geriatria è un degrado ?


----------



## Leda (16 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma da quando la geriatria è un degrado ?


Da quando è arrivato Maurizio nel forum! Bisogna proprio dirti tutto???


----------



## Hirohito (16 Luglio 2012)

' Notte a tutti, ràpaz....

Hiro si ritira nelle sue caverne

Alla prox


----------



## Leda (16 Luglio 2012)

'notte Hiro


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (16 Luglio 2012)

Dal giorno eretto e teso, placido m'immergo
nella densa sostanza del sonno.
Soffoca la coscienza, il sogno trae respiro
nell'attesa che il giro si compia di nuovo 
e di nuovo il sogno mi sogni desto.


Buonanotte, gente


----------



## Leda (16 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Dal giorno eretto e teso, placido m'immergo
> nella densa, sostanza del sonno
> Soffoca la coscienza, il sogno trae respiro
> nell'attesa che il giro si compia di nuovo
> ...



'notte MM


----------



## Flavia (16 Luglio 2012)

buongiorno
a quanto pare vi siete divertiti qui ieri sera


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (16 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> buongiorno
> a quanto pare vi siete divertiti qui ieri sera


Pensa se esistesse il teletrasporto e ci si potesse radunare tutti in un posto preciso....... :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (16 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Pensa se esistesse il teletrasporto e ci si potesse radunare tutti in un posto preciso....... :mrgreen:



certo che esiste il teletrsporto, l'ho visto in star trek!!!!
ecco se qualche anima gentile mi inviasse con il teletrsporto  un buon caffè, ne sarei felicissima


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (16 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> certo che esiste il teletrsporto, l'ho visto in star trek!!!!
> ecco se qualche anima gentile mi inviasse con il teletrsporto  un buon caffè, ne sarei felicissima



Star Trek mi fa venire l'orticaria.

Qui ho solo the verde (delle mie piante ) e miele di bosco. Può andare?


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Pensa se esistesse il teletrasporto e ci si potesse radunare tutti in un posto preciso....... :mrgreen:


Infatti!  Magari!

Buongiorno ballerini


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Infatti!  Magari!
> 
> Buongiorno ballerini


Buongiorno!
Da quando mi sono alzato continuo a pensare...... com'era quel passo? 
Destra, avanti, destra, sinistra, dietro...... non mi ricordo......


----------



## Flavia (16 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Star Trek mi fa venire l'orticaria.
> 
> Qui ho solo the verde (delle mie piante ) e miele di bosco. Può andare?


ok perfetto grazie sei gentilissimo, io intanto continuo la mia lotta contro la maledizione del panda


----------



## Flavia (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Infatti!  Magari!
> 
> Buongiorno ballerini


buongiorno


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (16 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ok perfetto grazie sei gentilissimo, io intanto continuo la mia lotta contro la maledizione del panda


Molti rifiutano l'offerta della mia colazione quando spiego loro che il miele di bosco è fatto con la..... cacca degli afidi.....:mrgreen:.

La maledizione del panda si esorcizza con un bel sorriso, dai!


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Buongiorno!
> Da quando mi sono alzato continuo a pensare...... com'era quel passo?
> Destra, avanti, destra, sinistra, dietro...... non mi ricordo......


Ma come non ti ricordi! ahahahah
e dai ho passato una serata a spiegarti il passo base.... :mrgreen:



Flavia ha detto:


> buongiorno


:bacio:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Luglio 2012)

Questo è il ballo corner

Non il sciallo corner

Cosi confondete le idee


----------



## Flavia (16 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Molti rifiutano l'offerta della mia colazione quando spiego loro che il miele di bosco è fatto con la..... cacca degli afidi.....:mrgreen:.
> 
> La maledizione del panda si esorcizza con un bel sorriso, dai!


ammetto la mia ignoranza, non sapevo che i pidocchi producessero miele
la maledizione del panda è potente, oltre al sorriso ci vuole un bel impacco di acqua di rose


quintina ha detto:


> Questo è il ballo corner
> 
> Non il sciallo corner
> 
> Cosi confondete le idee


precisina:mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Luglio 2012)

Eh ma io sono molto scialla... Scialla DOC... Ma non ballo! Mi avete attirata qui con l'inganno!


----------



## Leda (16 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Questo è il ballo corner
> 
> Non il sciallo corner
> 
> Cosi confondete le idee


No no, macchè... già si vagheggia di Tradiraduni con falò in riva al mare, chitarra e canti e vino...

E' sciallo, è sciallo 

Chiaramente sei invitata anche tu, eh


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (16 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ammetto la mia ignoranza, non sapevo che i pidocchi producessero miele
> la maledizione del panda è potente, oltre al sorriso ci vuole un bel impacco di acqua di rose


No, il miele lo fanno le api, ma in mancanza di fiori (nei boschi) usano la "melata" che è lo scarto zuccherino del metabolismo degli afidi. E' il miele più ricco e prezioso che ci sia .

Vai di impacchi, ma il sorriso è fondamentale :up:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma come non ti ricordi! ahahahah
> e dai ho passato una serata a spiegarti il passo base.... :mrgreen:


Fa più la pratica che la grammatica.
Stasera si replica, dai! :carneval:


----------



## Hirohito (16 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> No no, macchè... già si vagheggia di Tradiraduni con falò in riva al mare, chitarra e canti e vino...
> 
> E' sciallo, è sciallo
> 
> Chiaramente sei invitata anche tu, eh


Quintina non balla e non canta ma mesce il vino.
Quinti prima di tutto


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Fa più la pratica che la grammatica.
> Stasera si replica, dai! :carneval:



Se non mi addormento si! 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (16 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Quintina non balla e non canta ma mesce il vino.
> Quinti prima di tutto



Ogni ruolo è prezioso...


----------



## Hirohito (16 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ogni ruolo è prezioso...


Soprattutto quello che riguarda gli alcoolici...... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Lì bisogna essere portati !!!!!

Adesso Quintina si incazza perchè sembra che gli ho appena dato della beona !!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Soprattutto quello che riguarda gli alcoolici...... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Lì bisogna essere portati !!!!!
> 
> Adesso Quintina si incazza perchè sembra che gli ho appena dato della beona !!!!!
> ...




Vai a cagare Hiro!


----------



## Flavia (16 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> No, il miele lo fanno le api, ma in mancanza di fiori (nei boschi) usano la "melata" che è lo scarto zuccherino del metabolismo degli afidi. E' il miele più ricco e prezioso che ci sia .
> 
> Vai di impacchi, ma il sorriso è fondamentale :up:


ok, il miele di melata, molto buono, non ho mai badato da cosa sia prodotto
vi auguro una buona giornata, ora si parte!
fate i bravi:carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2012)

E comunque Quintina abballa, avoja se abballa


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

ops!
ho pestato i piedi anche alla tappezzeria!
incredibile:mrgreen:


----------



## Hirohito (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ops!
> ho pestato i piedi anche alla tappezzeria!
> incredibile:mrgreen:


Huiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...... gli zebedei !!!!!!!

Non erano i piedi !!!!!

(mi succede sempre quando si balla di averli così lunghi.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ops!
> ho pestato i piedi anche alla tappezzeria!
> incredibile:mrgreen:


Mi hai calpestato il tubetto del catetere anche intanto che stavi seduta :incazzato:


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

zebedei, catetere
ma cosa c'è per terra?:singleeye:

non potreste cortesemente usare gli appositi cassonetti?:mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> zebedei, catetere
> ma cosa c'è per terra?:singleeye:
> 
> non potreste cortesemente usare gli appositi cassonetti?:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
mi sa che il catetere era ancora attaccato a MM


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Altro che reparto geriatrico qui.... 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Altro che reparto geriatrico qui....
> :mrgreen:


evvai
alla casa di riposo ci si diverte!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> evvai
> alla casa di riposo ci si diverte!:mrgreen:


eccerto


----------



## Flavia (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> eccerto


Simy ci siamo solo noi?
gli altri sono ancora a fare il sonnellino:mrgreen:ld:


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Simy ci siamo solo noi?
> gli altri sono ancora a fare il sonnellino:mrgreen:ld:


si vede che non è ancora finito l'effetto delle pasticche...vedrai che tra un po arrivano


----------



## Flavia (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si vede che non è ancora finito l'effetto delle pasticche...vedrai che tra un po arrivano



pasticche?


----------



## Hirohito (16 Luglio 2012)

Io ero andato a cambiare il pannolone e a cambiare l'acqua alle olive


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> pasticche?


quelle per dormire! lo vedi che la notte sono tutti insonni? :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quelle per dormire! lo vedi che la notte sono tutti insonni? :mrgreen:


credevo che per ballare si fossero calati qualche pilloletta colorata
sai in geriatria capita di tutto:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (16 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> credevo che per ballare si fossero calati qualche pilloletta colorata
> sai in geriatria capita di tutto:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Difatti adesso vado a spaccare un po' di sassi......:unhappy:


----------



## Flavia (16 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Difatti adesso vado a spaccare un po' di sassi......:unhappy:


MM ma non perdere tempo in simili attività
ripassa i passi di danza per questa sera


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (16 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> MM ma non perdere tempo in simili attività
> ripassa i passi di danza per questa sera



Diciamo che ho un impedimento al libero movimento delle gambe che solo spaccando un po' di sassi posso sperare di ridurre......:mrgreen:

Ci sarebbe un altro modo, ma voi donnine qui parlate parlate, ma fatti nisba


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Diciamo che ho un impedimento al libero movimento delle gambe che solo spaccando un po' di sassi posso sperare di ridurre......:mrgreen:
> 
> Ci sarebbe un altro modo, ma voi donnine qui parlate parlate, ma fatti nisba


Sei il secondo che ce lo fa notare oggi
Occhio che state rischiando:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei il secondo che ce lo fa notare oggi
> Occhio che state rischiando:mrgreen:



BRAVA DIGLIELO :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> BRAVA DIGLIELO :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Anche perchè poi quando hanno le occasioni..........................le sprecano:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (16 Luglio 2012)

Fanculo


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Fanculo


A me?:blu::triste:iange::ar:


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche perchè poi quando hanno le occasioni..........................le sprecano:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


si vede che avete dato occasioni a chi non se le meritava


----------



## Flavia (16 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Diciamo che ho un impedimento al libero movimento delle gambe che solo spaccando un po' di sassi posso sperare di ridurre......:mrgreen:
> 
> Ci sarebbe un altro modo, ma voi donnine qui parlate parlate, ma fatti nisba


spacca sassi, spacca sassi, ottima terapia:carneval:



farfalla ha detto:


> Sei il secondo che ce lo fa notare oggi
> Occhio che state rischiando:mrgreen:


e il primo chi fu a farti notare ciò?



farfalla ha detto:


> Anche perchè poi quando hanno le occasioni..........................le sprecano:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> spacca sassi, spacca sassi, ottima terapia:carneval:
> 
> 
> e il primo chi fu a farti notare ciò?
> ...


Oscuro in un altro tread


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche perchè poi quando hanno le occasioni..........................le sprecano:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


:yes:


----------



## Flavia (16 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oscuro in un altro tread





Simy ha detto:


> :yes:


ah
comunque il detto dice che can che abbaia non morde
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (18 Luglio 2012)

Uè! Manco io un paio di giorni e qui si ferma tutta l'organisescion? :ira:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Luglio 2012)

Propongo un corso di danza

La "danza del *m*entre"


----------



## Flavia (18 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Uè! Manco io un paio di giorni e qui si ferma tutta l'organisescion? :ira:


ma no cara Leda stiamo tutti ripassando i passi di danza


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma no cara Leda stiamo tutti ripassando i passi di danza


Heheheheh


----------



## Flavia (18 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Heheheheh


cosa c'è da ridere?
hai provato il tuo costumino da ballo, quello fucsia tutto lustrini e pailletes?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> cosa c'è da ridere?
> hai provato il tuo costumino da ballo, quello fucsia tutto lustrini e pailletes?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ridacchio perchè io ho appena proposto un corso di danza del *m*entre, e tu sei già li che fai le prove!

Ho provato il costume, mi fa un po' di difetto sul pacco. Oggi va così


----------



## Flavia (18 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ridacchio perchè io ho appena proposto un corso di danza del *m*entre, e tu sei già li che fai le prove!
> 
> Ho provato il costume, mi fa un po' di difetto sul pacco. Oggi va così


dieta ferrea, e butta la scorta di cioccolatini che nascondi nella fioriera:carneval:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> dieta ferrea, e butta la scorta di cioccolatini che nascondi nella fioriera:carneval:


Ho detto che mi fa difetto sul pacco, non sulla verza! 
Ed il cioccolato io non lo nascondo!


----------



## Flavia (18 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ho detto che mi fa difetto sul pacco, non sulla verza!
> Ed il cioccolato io non lo nascondo!


carissimo MM si vede che tu di alta moda non te ne intendi
se il poponci lievita, è chiaro che ti fa difetto sul davanti


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> carissimo MM si vede che tu di alta moda non te ne intendi
> se *il poponci lievita*, è chiaro che ti fa difetto sul davanti


Mi stai diventando antipatica.......


----------



## Flavia (18 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Mi stai diventando antipatica.......


no Gerard non dire così
sei perfetto!
pace fatta?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> no Gerard non dire così
> sei perfetto!
> pace fatta?


Da un po' ho eliminato la birra e le bevande gassate e troppo zuccherate. Per la giornata mi preparo in frigorifero scorte enormi di the appena appena addolcito con miele.
Beh, è bastato questo per sgonfiarmi il verzotto e farmi rientrare nella presentabilità.
Però, dato che siamo nel 3d della sciallanza devo ammettere che stasera un paio di birrette me le sono fatte


----------



## Flavia (18 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Da un po' ho eliminato la birra e le bevande gassate e troppo zuccherate. Per la giornata mi preparo in frigorifero scorte enormi di the appena appena addolcito con miele.
> Beh, è bastato questo per sgonfiarmi il verzotto e farmi rientrare nella presentabilità.
> Però, dato che siamo nel 3d della sciallanza devo ammettere che stasera un paio di birrette me le sono fatte


bravo le bibite gassate inoltre essendo così zuccherine fanno malissimo ai denti
ok la dieta, ma non deve essere un supplizio, quindi una birra ogni tanto ci può stare


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> bravo le bibite gassate inoltre essendo così zuccherine fanno malissimo ai denti
> ok la dieta, ma non deve essere un supplizio, quindi una birra ogni tanto ci può stare


Io per mettermi a dieta dovrei smettere di mangiare. Già mangio pochissimo!
L'inizio di pancetta è dovuto più che altro alla non più verdissima età


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Luglio 2012)

Parlando di sciallanza: la settimana prossima vengono a farsi un giro in Italia dei miei amici motociclisti tedeschi. Mi hanno chiesto se il venerdi sera li porto con la mia auto in una trattoria in montagna: hanno intenzione di tirarsi neri, e se ci vanno in moto non tornano vivi 

Purtroppo questo vuol dire anche che io devo restare sano


----------



## Flavia (18 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io per mettermi a dieta dovrei smettere di mangiare. Già mangio pochissimo!
> L'inizio di pancetta è dovuto più che altro alla non più verdissima età


il digiuno è la cosa più sbagliata che si possa fare, perchè il metabolismo inizierà a lavorare in economia
basta mangiare tutto, e sempre variato: frutta, verdura carne...
le lasagne della nonna che fa la domenica? mangiale, ovviamente senza fare il bis, ma una porzione ridotta
e poi la cosa più importante, camminare, camminare il più possibile


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

Gente....ma siamo pur sempre su di un forum che ruota attorno al sesso,in qualche misura o no?

e cosa c'è di meglio per bruciare moltissime calorie? :up:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Gente....ma siamo pur sempre su di un forum che ruota attorno al sesso,in qualche misura o no?
> 
> e cosa c'è di meglio per bruciare moltissime calorie? :up:


 Verissimo! Ma che camminare e camminare?! Ginnastica da camera, e tutto va al posto giusto!


----------



## Flavia (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Gente....ma siamo pur sempre su di un forum che ruota attorno al sesso,in qualche misura o no?
> 
> e cosa c'è di meglio per bruciare moltissime calorie? :up:





Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Verissimo! Ma che camminare e camminare?! Ginnastica da camera, e tutto va al posto giusto!


non fate troppo i furbi voi due!


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

Io ho solo espresso un parere......non pensi che quel tipo di attività aiuti a bruciare calorie?


----------



## Flavia (18 Luglio 2012)

certo che si:idea:


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

e allora unisciti a noi e fomenta all'ammmmmmmore tutti questi nostri forumisti


----------



## Flavia (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> e allora unisciti a noi e fomenta all'ammmmmmmore tutti questi nostri forumisti


mi spiace non posso, questo comprometterebbe la mia reputazione di zitella acida e pure chiatta, che faticosamente mi sono costruita nel forum


----------



## Leda (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> e allora unisciti a noi e fomenta all'ammmmmmmore tutti questi nostri forumisti


Perplesso, sei impegnato? Scommetto che la tua risposta interesserà parecchio a molte delle fanciulle del forum


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

ma io sono un iconoclasta e diffonderò la lieta novella che Flavia è la cugina figa di Melissa Satta 

cmq stasera noto meno gente sul fourm.,...mi sa che più di qualcuno ha preso in parola la nostra predicazione :up:


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Perplesso, sei impegnato? Scommetto che la tua risposta interesserà parecchio a molte delle fanciulle del forum


in senso buono o cattivo?

in ogni caso...sono single


----------



## Flavia (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> *ma io sono un iconoclasta e diffonderò la lieta novella che Flavia è la cugina figa di Melissa Satta *
> 
> cmq stasera noto meno gente sul fourm.,...mi sa che più di qualcuno ha preso in parola la nostra predicazione :up:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma io sono un iconoclasta e diffonderò la lieta novella che Flavia è la cugina figa di Melissa Satta
> 
> cmq stasera noto meno gente sul fourm.,...mi sa che più di qualcuno ha preso in parola la nostra predicazione :up:


Ne dubito, ragazzo mio. Qui sono tutti esperti di lingue, nel senso che la chiacchiera domina incontrastata. Soprattutto le donzelle......


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Te la sei cercata, direi :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (18 Luglio 2012)

ecco sempre a darci delle pettegole:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
si sono la gemella della cugina della satta, e allora?:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ne dubito, ragazzo mio. Qui sono tutti esperti di lingue, nel senso che la chiacchiera domina incontrastata. Soprattutto le donzelle......


Non é colpa nostra se poi li portiamo in posti romantici con la luna piena e loro accendono i pc ( faccina sghingnazzante)...


Non ho saputo resistere


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non é colpa nostra se poi li portiamo in posti romantici con la luna piena e loro accendono i pc ( faccina sghingnazzante)...
> 
> 
> Non ho saputo resistere


Mia Signora e Padrona,porta me in un luogo romantico con la luna piena......non te ne pentirai


----------



## Flavia (18 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non é colpa nostra se poi li portiamo in posti romantici con la luna piena e loro accendono i pc ( faccina sghingnazzante)...
> 
> 
> Non ho saputo resistere


grande Farfalla
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> grande Farfalla
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non hai idea di quanto la pago questa


----------



## Flavia (18 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non hai idea di quanto la pago questa


ma no cosa dici?
tutti comprensivi qui!


----------



## Nocciola (18 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma no cosa dici?
> tutti comprensivi qui!


Aspetta che legga MM e poi vedi...


----------



## Flavia (18 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Aspetta che legga MM e poi vedi...


sta guardando le repliche dei mondiali di calcio degli anni 70, non ha tempo di leggere


----------



## Nocciola (18 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> sta guardando le repliche dei mondiali di calcio degli anni 70, non ha tempo di leggere


Impossibile odia il calcio


----------



## Flavia (18 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Impossibile odia il calcio


allora starà svuotando il frigorifero, è a dieta!


----------



## Nocciola (18 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> allora starà svuotando il frigorifero, è a dieta!


----------



## Flavia (19 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


>


ciao cara
vado a portare a spasso il cane, che sta protestando perchè sono sempre in ritardo sul suo giro serale


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao cara
> vado a portare a spasso il cane, che sta protestando perchè sono sempre in ritardo sul suo giro serale


Ciao buona notte


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

eccomi...sono appena tornata...stasera avevo un'esibizione....insomma avete rispassato i passi base?
:smile:


----------



## Flavia (19 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> eccomi...sono appena tornata...stasera avevo un'esibizione....insomma avete rispassato i passi base?
> :smile:


ciao Simy, più che ripassato .... abbiamo sciallato in chiacchere


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao Simy, più che ripassato .... abbiamo sciallato in chiacchere


ma non va bene! per imparare a ballare serve tanta pratica! se io vi do lezioni e poi voi sciallate è tutto tempo perso :mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Luglio 2012)

E' andata bene a quella CAROGNA di Farfy: ieri sera mi è toccato castigare la moglie, quindi non ho avuto tempo per leggere le sue cattiverie!
Intanto, pur col PC acceso devi ammettere cara Farfy che ci siamo divertiti parecchio sui sedili della mia auto, no?


----------



## battiato63 (19 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok...vi insegno io a ballare!  vi piace la salsa cubana? :mrgreen:


preferisco la salsa bolognese...
:smile:


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> preferisco la salsa bolognese...
> :smile:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> E' andata bene a quella CAROGNA di Farfy: ieri sera mi è toccato castigare la moglie, quindi non ho avuto tempo per leggere le sue cattiverie!
> Intanto, pur col PC acceso devi ammettere cara Farfy che ci siamo divertiti parecchio sui sedili della mia auto, no?


Da morire


----------



## Leda (26 Luglio 2012)

Per non saper nè leggere nè scrivere, sciallo solitario con patatine e birra ghiacciata: è una certezza


----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Per non saper nè leggere nè scrivere, sciallo solitario con patatine e birra ghiacciata: è una certezza


:up:
ciao
una bella birra fresca è sempre gradita:mrgreen:


----------

